# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > SmartPhone & Tablet >  Nghe FM trên LG KG288 giá rẻ

## pesttykl

Với mức giá chưa tới 800 nghìn đồng, KG288 của LG trông gọn gàng, chắc chắn. Điện thoại này không có nhiều tính năng ngoại trừ nghe gọi, nhắn tin và bắt sóng radio FM.
KG288 là mẫu điện thoại giá rẻ của LG, điểm mạnh của thiết bị này là thiết kế nhỏ gọn và khả năng bắt sóng radio tốt.
LG KG288 có màn hình sáng và bàn phím rộng.
Ảnh: Hoàng Hà.
Chiếc điện thoại này có dạng thanh gọn nhẹ và rất chắc chắn. Toàn thân được làm bằng lớp nhựa cứng, có thể chịu va đập. Cảm nhận đầu tiên khi cầm là KG288 rất nhẹ, gọn gàng và nằm vừa vặn trong lòng bàn tay. Trọng lượng của máy chỉ 60 gram, kích thước là 99 x 45 x 13,4 mm.
Thiết kế của KG288 được đơn giản hoá một cách tối đa, mặt trước là màn hình 1,5 inch, 65 nghìn màu, độ phân giải 128 x 128 pixel. Màn hình hiển thị sáng, có nhiều chế độ tuỳ chỉnh màu sắc khác nhau.
Thông tin thị trường
LG KG288 có mặt trên thị trường từ giữa tháng 1. Giá tham khảo: 790.000 đồng. Bảo hành 12 tháng.
Bàn phím chiếm diện tích khá lớn trên bề mặt máy. Nhờ đó mà các phím bấm rộng rãi, tuy nhiên, thiết kế hơi giống như bàn phím của Motorola V3 và có phần hơi cứng. Các phím điều hướng cũng chính là "đường" tắt để vào những tính năng cơ bản của máy, như nghe đài FM, nhắn tin, xem danh bạ và cài đặt các chế độ. 12 phím số xếp thành 3 hàng, được cách điệu bởi các đường cong. Hai bên sườn máy được giải phóng bởi các nút điều khiển mà chỉ để lại giắc cắm tai nghe và cổng sạc. Loa ngoài được bố trí phía sau thân máy.
Cạnh bên của KG288 mỏng chỉ 13,4 mm.

---------------------------------Bài viết đã được trộn ---------------------------------
Cũng như nhiều điện thoại giá rẻ khác, KG288 không có nhiều tính năng, chỉ chú trọng vào gọi điện, nhắn tin và bắt sóng FM.
Máy chỉ chạy trên 2 băng tần GSM (900/1800), ngoài ra không có thêm một kết nối nào khác, kể cả Bluetooth, hồng ngoại. Khả năng bắt sóng tốt, chất lượng các cuộc gọi ổn định, khi đàm thoại có thể bật loa ngoài để người khác cùng theo dõi.
Tính năng giải trí duy nhất ở chiếc điện thoại giá rẻ này là khả năng bắt sóng FM. Máy có thể tìm kiếm tần số các đài phát thanh một cách dễ dàng sau đó lưu lại để lần sau không phải tìm nữa. Tuy nhiên, để bắt được sóng FM, bạn phải cắm tai nghe vào KG288, lúc này headphone như một chiếc ăng-ten.
KG288 còn có một số tính năng cơ bản khác như hẹn giờ, đồng hồ thế giới, đồng hồ đếm, ghi chép đơn giản, máy tính và lịch. Người dùng có thể cài đặt chế độ giảm sáng màn hình để tiết kiệm điện.

_ 

_KG288 nhắm vào chức năng nghe FM là chủ yếu thui, hợp với ai yêu thích các chương trình FM, như Quick & Snow show chẳng hạn Máy có phím tắt cho chương trình FM cơ mà (phím bên trên có chữ FM ý).

---------------------------------Bài viết đã được trộn ---------------------------------
thông số em này đây ! 
Mạng • GSM900
• GSM1800
Kiểu dáng Kiểu thẳng
Kích thước 99.5 x 45 x 13.4mm
Trọng lượng 60g
Màn hình,nhạc chuông
Màn hình 65K màu
Độ phân giải màn hình 128 x 128 pixels
Kiểu chuông • Nhạc chuông đa âm sắc
Rung 
Kích thước màn hình 1.5inch
Bộ nhớ
Nhật ký cuộc gọi Có
Loại thẻ nhớ tích hợp • Không hỗ trợ
Dữ liệu
Hệ điều hành Không có
Tin nhắn • SMS
Đồng bộ hóa giữ liệu • Kiểu khác
Kiểu kết nối • -
Tính năng
Camera Không có
Màu • Trắng
• Đen
Tính năng • Lịch nhắc việc
• Máy tính cá nhân
• Báo thức
• Đồng hồ
Phần mềm • Games
Pin
Thời gian đàm thoại 3.5giờ
Thời gian chờ 400giờ

----------

